# Saddle Hunting



## Lumpkin Hunter

Who on here have tried or do hunt out of a tree saddle? I started last year and really enjoy it. I hunt out of a JX3 Hybrid tree saddle, this thing is the most comfortable form of tree hunting I have ever done in my 50 years of hunting.


----------



## Tadder

Got a buddy thats got one. He likes his a lot.


----------



## ssramage

I bought a full mantis setup used this past spring. I tried it a bunch in the yard and just never could get comfortable with it. Sold it for more than I paid for it.


----------



## huntfishwork

I have an aerohunter kestrel flex and a tethrd platform. Love everything about the saddle but I can’t shoot my bow out of it worth a penny. Has to be something with my form as I’m consistently shooting low.  Like 4-6 inches low.


----------



## jbogg

I did every hunt last year in the mountains out of my JX 3 hybrid. It is truly a game changer in the mountains. I had that thing on my back for four hours straight opening day of the season last year as I was trying to find some fresh bear sign to hunt. Ended up sitting in it for 10 hours straight the Sunday of opening weekend of Bow season.  It is easily as comfortable, if not more so than my summit Goliath  that I used for years. I use the Lonewolf Hand climber as my climbing method and platform.  I just rigged up a 3 L hydration bladder on the backside of the back rest. This thing presents all sorts of options.


----------



## splatek

Got me a diy sit drag saddle. A trophy line. And a JX3. The JX3 is ridiculously comfortable. i too attached a 3 liter blade to the back rest. I also have fastened a few Molle packs for various things including my coffee yeti. 
Haven’t killed anything out of the JX3.... yet. lol 

I’ve also fashioned three plastic climbing sticks into tripods so I can use it in a blind set up. serious comfort.


----------



## chris41081

I hunt out of a Kestrel, Ridge runner platform and muddy pro sticks. Used it every sit last year and love it.


----------



## DSGB

jbogg said:


> I use the Lonewolf Hand climber as my climbing method and platform.



Mind sharing a little more details? I've seen where guys have modified the seat section into a platform, but are you saying you use it to climb? Did you just add straps and use it as you would the foot platform?

ETA - just watched some videos on YouTube by Johnny Palmer. Pretty slick, although you would still be limited to straight, limbless trees.


----------



## splatek

DSGB said:


> Mind sharing a little more details? I've seen where guys have modified the seat section into a platform, but are you saying you use it to climb? Did you just add straps and use it as you would the foot platform?
> 
> ETA - just watched some videos on YouTube by Johnny Palmer. Pretty slick, although you would still be limited to straight, limbless trees.



True about straight (ish) trees, not about limbless. Because you are always connected you can fairly easily get around a limb by using two ropes. 
I use this method as well. Where I hunt most of the trees are straight enough to climb. I’m sure I’ll find myself in a situation where it won’t work which is why I’ve been toying with the idea of adding one light stick to my arsenal so I could one stick it off necessary


----------



## jbogg

DSGB said:


> Mind sharing a little more details? I've seen where guys have modified the seat section into a platform, but are you saying you use it to climb? Did you just add straps and use it as you would the foot platform?
> 
> ETA - just watched some videos on YouTube by Johnny Palmer. Pretty slick, although you would still be limited to straight, limbless trees.



As you mentioned, I added a strap, but I also did the bolt modification that is described on saddleHunter.com. It changes the angle of the strap to make it easier to climb with. In north Georgia straight limbless trees are plentiful, so this method works great for my area.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter

Glad to see some saddle hunters on this site. Just to give a little in site on how I use my JX3 saddle. I've attached a couple of dump pouches to hold various items. I use 3 Lone Wolf sticks that I've modified by adding a double step to the top step position, changed the strap to Amsteel rope and changed the button spacing which allows the rope to tighten down upon itself when I tie off the stick. this also cut some weight due to the heavy buckle that comes with the sticks. i've also added a one step aider to each stick. As to the saddle I carry a small cheap backpack between the back and the seat when it is folded up for a few essential items for me when hunting. As jbogg said I can carry this set up for a long time and not get the least bit fatigued or aggravated like when carrying my Summit (which I sold after getting the JX3). I don't use a platform I just use the top step of my top stick for a foot rest but I will be working with a ring of steps set to see if they benefit me when at hanging height. If you have never tried saddle hunting I encourage you to pull up some videos on uTube and check all the different possibilities as to saddle types, climbing methods, how to shoot out of one with accuracy both bow and gun, weight reduction, portability, silent climbing and hunting. You might be like I was interested in it enough to try it. 
good luck this year and be safe


----------



## JSnake

I use a tethrd mantis, predator platform with hawk helium sticks to climb.  This summer I got the new, shorter 2-step helium sticks to lighten my set up. 

I use a pack frame to haul into the woods. It’s a little bit overkill but I could carry it for miles and miles. I use the pack frame also with deer recovery in mind. As far as comfort, you have to get your body used to it but after that you’re good. Being able to set up whereever you want is a game changer. I also feel like you can anchor yourself better in it for bow shots compared to hunting out of a typical lock on or climber.


----------



## deast1988

I use a Tethrd Mantis or AeroHunter Kestrel
I have 3 daisy chained hawk helium’s 
4 rope modded Millenium pro sticks with Amsteel spliced ropes.
I use a LoneWolf Custom gear ambush on my presets and a tethrd predator platform on my pack ins.
I use movable climbing web aiders, 3 sticks I can go to 22ft, 4 sticks I can go 29ft.

I pack it all in with frame pack with ability to field quarter and pack out.

I tried it liked it, continue to make improvements to my set up. 

Ga heat, a pre set stick and wear the mantis can’t beat it. Total pack in less then 5lbs on a preset.


----------



## Gunner308

I have wanted to get into saddle hunting for a while now. My only concern is weight limit. I’m a husky fella at 250lbs. I’m in fairly good shape so the climb isn’t a concern. Just curious of the weight restrictions of the gear and what is most comfortable.


----------



## Alexander

JSnake said:


> I use a pack frame to haul into the woods. It’s a little bit overkill but I could carry it for miles and miles. I use the pack frame also with deer recovery in mind.





deast1988 said:


> I pack it all in with frame pack with ability to field quarter and pack out.



Would either of you mind sharing what brand frame pack y'all are running? I recently got the Tethrd Phantom/ predator platform/ hawk helium sticks and have been considering a frame pack but honestly know nothing about them.


----------



## JSnake

I use an eberlestock F1 but I feel like I got it on sale for a really good deal. ALPS also sells something similar that’s a little cheaper but maybe heavier


----------



## deast1988

Alexander said:


> Would either of you mind sharing what brand frame pack y'all are running? I recently got the Tethrd Phantom/ predator platform/ hawk helium sticks and have been considering a frame pack but honestly know nothing about them.



I tried an Eberlestock x2 last year

This year I ordered afull rig from kifaru with a bunch of goodies. Read the reviews, I went with a MiniKeg 2800 added a grab it and claymore 2 to run as a lid. I went with a pack that is real popular for Muledeer/pronghorn, it’ll pack 70/80lbs of meat so it’ll be right in the sweet spot to pack a saddle in and saddle with meat out if needed. I didn’t like how the x 2 unwrapped so the mini keg has much more of bag feel. It’s taken right at a Month to get shipping notification for the Kifaru orders.


----------



## chris41081

Last year I used a cheap no name pack. I carry my muddy pro sticks separately with a shoulder strap. Put my ridge runner in the pack and wear my saddle. This year I just bought a Badlands Diablo Dos , (had a 50% coupon code) and really like it so far. I'll still probably carry my stick separate but will try putting my bow on the pack. It was a tough decision between that and the Eberlestock X2 but the coupon made the decision. Southern ground has a great video about the X2 on his YouTube.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter

Gunner308 If you go with the JX3 Hybrid you won't have to worry about the weight. I'm 265 and it hold me very well. Before I ordered mine last year I emailed back and forth with the company owner about this exact concern. He is a really helpful person and will answer any of you questions. Also I'll be 62 this fall so I'm no young buck, but I can tell you this is the most comfortable elevated system I have ever hunted out of. 
The regular saddles like the Tethered are great systems also, there are several different manufactures in the business now. It is a little bit of an investment but I feel confident you will like the hunting style especially if you go with a JX3. I just can't say; enough about this system.


----------



## elhoward622

I just got into it this year after watching and learning all last season. I ordered a tethrd phantom, podium platform, hawk 20” sticks, and a cheap SOG backpack. I have been practicing and shooting out of it and like it so far. The comfort isn’t in the class of my summit climber, but I like the ability to get up in any tree I want. Shooting with both my recurve and compound has been pretty straightforward.


----------



## crucible02

Man I’m glad there are some other saddle hunters here!

I’m running the Phantom (switched to it from an H2), full length Hawk Heliums with Amsteel daisy chains and a Bulman Ring of Steps.

My next purchase will be a Solo Scout platform from Out On A Limb.

My Summit is still more comfortable overall but there are places this setup is way easier to carry in and hunt. Especially when I’m on public land or want to hunt a tree I can get a climber on.


----------



## Deleted member 35556

I run an H2 saddle.  I spent a ton of time in it last year, more than my traditional climber.  The reality is that you don't have to worry about a tree to climb.  My setup keeps me more mobile.  Allows me to put some cover between me and the deer.  I feel safer in it because there's always tension on the safety line.  Additionally, I feel like my archery form is better with it.  Most important, I can take naps in it.


----------



## ArticSnake

Gunner308 said:


> I have wanted to get into saddle hunting for a while now. My only concern is weight limit. I’m a husky fella at 250lbs. I’m in fairly good shape so the climb isn’t a concern. Just curious of the weight restrictions of the gear and what is most comfortable.



I'm around that 230-240lb range and I used modified sitdrag with rch, helium sticks and diy ros last year no problems. Kinda get hip pinch if sit for long periods, but I could sit pretty easy from before light to 12-1.


----------



## Old Man Wisdom

Gunner308 said:


> I have wanted to get into saddle hunting for a while now. My only concern is weight limit. I’m a husky fella at 250lbs. I’m in fairly good shape so the climb isn’t a concern. Just curious of the weight restrictions of the gear and what is most comfortable.



250 is no problem....I`m bumping 300 and they have the gear to fit you.  It`s all pretty adjustable as well.


----------



## ssramage

Gunner308 said:


> I have wanted to get into saddle hunting for a while now. My only concern is weight limit. I’m a husky fella at 250lbs. I’m in fairly good shape so the climb isn’t a concern. Just curious of the weight restrictions of the gear and what is most comfortable.



The weight isn't really a problem for the equipment, but general fitness is. I'm about 240lbs and am young (32), so I'm in reasonably ok shape lol. It's a little bit of a production to get in the tree for a hang and hunt setup. And if you come off that platform, expect to need to do some acrobatics to get back on it.

It is not graceful being a bigger guy and swinging around the backside of the tree like an idiot, trying to pull your fat butt back on a platform the size of the sammich you ate for lunch.


----------



## guncrazy72

This will be my first year saddle hunting. Running a Tethrd Phantom, Helium sticks and just ordered the new Trophy Line Mission platform too. Very excited to get out there this year.


----------



## Sargent

I've used an old school Tree Saddle on and off for 10+ years.  

I may upgrade to the JX3 next year.


----------



## elhoward622

First weekend in the saddle and I am super pleased. The first morning I really struggled to stay comfortable and still, but I hunted all morning and evening on Sunday and played with my tether height and bridge length and finally got very comfortable. Back support band is a must! Still not as comfortable as my summit but I like being able to climb pretty much any tree I want.


----------



## Jack Flynn

Do you wear a safety belt with a saddle?


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter

Jack Flynn said:


> Do you wear a safety belt with a saddle?


Your saddle is your safety system. Google JX3 Hybrid or Tethered Saddles and look at their saddles. There is also lots of information on Youtube showing how to use different saddles and the accessories. My JX3 is the most comfortable elevated hunting method I have ever used and I've been hunting almost 50 years.


----------



## elhoward622

Getting more and more comfortable in the saddle. So far the comfort is all in the tether heigh and bridge adjustment for me. A back support band is a huge comfort boost and also adding clips to the Molle points on my saddle and hanging my 3rd and 4th climbing stick is a huge help. I have two ammo dump pouches attached and have the tether and lineman rope in one and my cam straps in the other. Really enjoying being able to get up in the EXACT spot I want, not scrambling around trying to find a decent tree.


----------



## ddd-shooter

How high do y’all climb?


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I bought one last year and hunted the last half of last year and have been hunting out of it this year. I love the mobility it gives you. I’ve learned a few things. It’s not something you can judge very quickly. There are so many adjustments you can make that will make it more or less comfortable. You definitely want to play with it for a while. I’m not going to say it’s as comfortable as my M150XL but way more comfortable than the little bitty lock on stands I used to take into public land. Now I’m playing with climbing systems. It seems to be a 3 way balance between weight / bulk / effort to climb. I still like to hunt around that 20ft Mark. I’m trying get that high without a lot of bulk and as light as I can without having to be a rock climber or acrobat. I’m in decent shape but at 46 I’m not trying to be Spider-Man.


----------



## Kris87

Byron, what adjustments have you found to increase comfort the most? Mine will be here this week.


----------



## Deleted member 35556

ddd-shooter said:


> How high do y’all climb?


With three cutdown Hawk Helium sticks and aiders, I'm getting my platform to around 20' or so.  There are climbing methods that'll allow you to go higher.  However, I haven't found a need to go super high.


----------



## Deleted member 35556

Kris87 said:


> Byron, what adjustments have you found to increase comfort the most? Mine will be here this week.


  Get a back band first and foremost.  You can shift it up or down to help with extra support.  Next I'd suggest knee pads.  With a back band and knee pads, you can sleep in a saddle.  Your tether height will impact your comfort a bit, but with a prusik, ropeman or kong duck, you can adjust it up or down depending on whether you stand or lean into your knee pads.  Beyond that, it's just time in the saddle to figure it out.  And i'm in the watkinsville area if you have any questions or want some help getting it sorted.  This is year two for me in the saddle.


----------



## Kris87

jivarie said:


> Get a back band first and foremost.  You can shift it up or down to help with extra support.  Next I'd suggest knee pads.  With a back band and knee pads, you can sleep in a saddle.  Your tether height will impact your comfort a bit, but with a prusik, ropeman or kong duck, you can adjust it up or down depending on whether you stand or lean into your knee pads.  Beyond that, it's just time in the saddle to figure it out.  And i'm in the watkinsville area if you have any questions or want some help getting it sorted.  This is year two for me in the saddle.



I have all of that coming. Did as much research as I could before hand. Thanks for the advice too.


----------



## Deleted member 35556

Kris87 said:


> I have all of that coming. Did as much research as I could before hand. Thanks for the advice too.


Awesome - people are always striving for comfort in their saddles.  It's probably the biggest knock on them.  Outside of a Summit Viper type stand, saddles are in the same ball park as most of the light weight options out there.  If your expectation is that you value flexibility/mobility at the sacrifice for comfort, you'll be fine.  I think my sticks are about 6lbs, my platform is three lbs, my saddle a couple pounds.  It all packs down nicely into my pack, and i can hike in on any spot I want.  Most importantly, I can get in any tree I want except for the REAL big ones.  I've used my summit open shot once this year, and I still used my saddle for my harness and sat as if I was in a saddle most of the time anyhow.


----------



## cself

This is a really good review. It doesn't cover all saddles but I think you can make a well educated decision on other saddles based on design/adjustment options of the ones he does test. Unfortunately I purchased the one he rates the lowest before I came across this video and am not really happy.


----------



## cself

For the guys who like aiders this looks like a great idea I haven't diy'ed a set myself but probably will before long.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Looks like a pretty good way to make a hen out of a rooster.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Kris87 said:


> Byron, what adjustments have you found to increase comfort the most? Mine will be here this week.



The biggest ones are the tehter height and the position of the saddle. I have found that if I put my tether more around chin height, standing on my platform, it helps with hip pinch. If I put it at forehead height as some suggest it really digs into my hips. I also get the leg straps and waist strap pretty loose once I am tehtered in and set. I pull the saddle down lower on my but. It doesn't ride up as bad and is more comfortable. I also have the micro adjust straps on my TETHRD Mantis and pulling those a little tighter has helped too. After I bought mine I talked to a guy that had used several. He says that the Kestral Flex is the most comfortable he has used. I am very interested in the John Eberhart saddle. After using mine for a little more than a year, I can see why it would be very comfortable.


----------



## Kris87

I bought the Trophyline Ambush. It uses a slightly different bridge than most I've seen. I used it for the first time Sunday and sat 3 hours comfortably. Since I don't have my platform yet, I simply left my feet on the top stick and can see where the platform helps with pressure on the feet. I alternated between knees on the tree(with knee pads) and just leaning out. I bought the back band and can see where that helps a ton. I'll adjust my tether height next time but can't see where it makes a difference on the Trophyline saddle. 

All in all, it was much easier than I thought. Could be because I've used a rock climbing harness for so long and am used to using a lineman's belt to go up and down trees. I don't know.


----------



## cself

Kris I have the trophyline as well I added some  buckles to the leg straps to be able to adjust them. I cut the buckles off of an old safety harness and they are a little tight for the straps so adjusting them is harder than I had hoped but it helps. I'll try to remember to take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Kris87

cself said:


> Kris I have the trophyline as well I added some  buckles to the leg straps to be able to adjust them. I cut the buckles off of an old safety harness and they are a little tight for the straps so adjusting them is harder than I had hoped but it helps. I'll try to remember to take a picture tomorrow.



I have huge thighs so the leg straps being loose is a plus for me. I didn't really have much hip pinch except for one spot where I have a permanent mass from a mtn bike crash many years ago. It bothered that some.  

The only thing that I felt some discomfort was in my feet, but my mini platform will be here next week. All in all, I really enjoyed it.  I need to get in it earlier next time and practice a few draws at odd angles.


----------



## 243SuperRC

DIY'er here.  Made several saddles and sit drags.  The simple sit drags styles were the most comfortable.


----------



## splatek

243SuperRC said:


> DIY'er here.  Made several saddles and sit drags.  The simple sit drags styles were the most comfortable.
> View attachment 1042775View attachment 1042776View attachment 1042777



Funny, I bought a trophyline and I actually find the Sitdrag DIY I made more comfortable! Ugh!


----------



## HuntingFool

I have thought about using this system myself. Right now I pack a full blown Summit Viper XD with all the options and my pack sitting inside the Summit. Packing close to 55 lbs. But one thing for sure it is comfortable. I have thought about the saddle system to save weight and make it easier to move areas if needed between morning and afternoon hunts. A couple of concerns is how much money will the entire investment be because of so many moving parts (saddle, sticks, platform) and how bulky is it going to be packing in? How much weight will I save?

Yes I know the Summit and pack seem like a lot but with the upgraded padded straps I have on them they pack and carry very well and I can sit all day with no issues.


----------



## Kris87

HuntingFool said:


> I have thought about using this system myself. Right now I pack a full blown Summit Viper XD with all the options and my pack sitting inside the Summit. Packing close to 55 lbs. But one thing for sure it is comfortable. I have thought about the saddle system to save weight and make it easier to move areas if needed between morning and afternoon hunts. A couple of concerns is how much money will the entire investment be because of so many moving parts (saddle, sticks, platform) and how bulky is it going to be packing in? How much weight will I save?
> 
> Yes I know the Summit and pack seem like a lot but with the upgraded padded straps I have on them they pack and carry very well and I can sit all day with no issues.




I have a fair amount invested, given just the price of the saddle, but I've seen several Trophyline on sale used for $120. I should have gone that route.  I am not going to use a full blown platform. Instead I'm using a mini-platform that attaches to my top Hawk Helium stick. It was sort of a compromise without having to add that one extra item(platform).  

That said, I climbed with my pack on my back, and the only thing I left on the ground when I climbed was my bow. So if you walked in, all you'd have would be your bow in one hand, and the sticks in the other. You can always attach the sticks to your pack if you want if your hike was longer.


----------



## HuntingFool

I would want to strap everything to my pack. Don't like to have to carry anything other than my bow or gun. I am assuming I could shed at least 10 lbs off what my Summit weighs vs saddle, sticks and small platform.


----------



## ddd-shooter

HuntingFool said:


> I have thought about using this system myself. Right now I pack a full blown Summit Viper XD with all the options and my pack sitting inside the Summit. Packing close to 55 lbs. But one thing for sure it is comfortable. I have thought about the saddle system to save weight and make it easier to move areas if needed between morning and afternoon hunts. A couple of concerns is how much money will the entire investment be because of so many moving parts (saddle, sticks, platform) and how bulky is it going to be packing in? How much weight will I save?
> 
> Yes I know the Summit and pack seem like a lot but with the upgraded padded straps I have on them they pack and carry very well and I can sit all day with no issues.


What is in your pack that weighs 35 pounds!?
I might look to start losing weight in my pack if it were that heavy...


----------



## HuntingFool

Pack doesn't weigh that much, stand does. It has the pad on the platform, foot rest, drop down blind, gear pouches, surround seat. However I do carry a lot of gear in my pack too.


----------



## ddd-shooter

HuntingFool said:


> Pack doesn't weigh that much, stand does. It has the pad on the platform, foot rest, drop down blind, gear pouches, surround seat. However I do carry a lot of gear in my pack too.


If you're used to all that in your stand, I'd imagine it's hard to go to just a saddle. 
My summit weighs 20. Obviously heavier packing in warm clothes. Still can't see me doing the saddle.


----------



## uturn

I’d love to try one but my knee against the tree is not gonna happen...but the mobility has got to be awesome!

I’m thinking I will probably give one a shot sooner or later as I’m a lock-on fanatic...the JX3 seems the front runner at this point but I’m watching a lot of videos as well!

Following for sure!


----------



## sportsman94

HuntingFool said:


> I have thought about using this system myself. Right now I pack a full blown Summit Viper XD with all the options and my pack sitting inside the Summit. Packing close to 55 lbs. But one thing for sure it is comfortable. I have thought about the saddle system to save weight and make it easier to move areas if needed between morning and afternoon hunts. A couple of concerns is how much money will the entire investment be because of so many moving parts (saddle, sticks, platform) and how bulky is it going to be packing in? How much weight will I save?
> 
> Yes I know the Summit and pack seem like a lot but with the upgraded padded straps I have on them they pack and carry very well and I can sit all day with no issues.



I went to a saddle because I hated carrying a climber. I use my mystery ranch pop up 38 to pack in my hawk helium sticks, saddle, platform, kill kit, water, etc. With 1.5 liters of water, my sticks, and everything besides my bow I am carrying around 35 pounds. 

As far as investment cost, I would get on some of the saddle hunter pages. I picked up a used trophyline ambush light for $180 including linesman and tether, Bought a Ridge runner from out on a limb on one of their sales. Me and a buddy both bought one to split shipping and I think we paid less than $140 each. Lastly, I bought a pair of Hawk Heliums when they were on sale for around $100. There are cheaper options that you can find for platforms, as Kris mentioned. 

I have really enjoyed my saddle this season, but beware that its not the end all be all that some people claim it to be. When using sticks, there are still trees that make getting up difficult or lots of trimming at hunting height depending on if youre using a bow. 

Another issue I have had in the woods, but not in practice, is drawing my bow. I went to draw on my first saddle deer a few weeks back and could not draw my bow back. My shoulders were hurting after that to the point I couldn't draw back on flat ground either. Fast forward to last night as it was my next time trying. A deer came in and I went to draw and I felt the same "hinge" or whatever it was that prevented me from drawing before. It wasn't as bad this time, but still not quite right. I shot that deer and then tried to figure out what was causing it. As best as I can tell, I have to draw parallel to the ground and then take aim at my target. When trying to draw directly in line with my target at ranges less than 20 I get the shoulder issue. 

This could just be bad luck/genetics on my part, but may just be something to test out before you go into the field. Like I said, I shot from the saddle in practice, but not quite as high as what I hunt. So maybe its just the angle? Good luck


----------



## elhoward622

uturn said:


> I’d love to try one but my knee against the tree is not gonna happen...but the mobility has got to be awesome!
> 
> I’m thinking I will probably give one a shot sooner or later as I’m a lock-on fanatic...the JX3 seems the front runner at this point but I’m watching a lot of videos as well!
> 
> Following for sure!



Trophy line knee pads are what I wear and makes it easy to put a knee on the trunk of the tree.


----------



## elhoward622

Here is my setup. The first few sits I had some difficulty finding the correct bridge and tether height for my comfort but I am really getting into a groove with it. I will still have my Summit our during rut for all day sits, but overall the comfort factor is a lot closer between a saddle and a climber than I ever thought. I sat all day yesterday and I honestly can’t say if I would have experienced any more discomfort in climber. Outside of true saddle itself I am going for value and budget everywhere else. Hawk mini sticks have been great so far and I’m using a $30 SOG back back.


----------



## HuntingFool

Thanks guys! Great info!! I think it might be worth the investment just to have another option.


----------



## splatek

elhoward622 said:


> Trophy line knee pads are what I wear and makes it easy to put a knee on the trunk of the tree.



You may also be able to find cheaper and more durable knee pads on Amazon or Ebay.


----------



## BowArrow

Watched a video on using a saddle and was tired at the end just watching all of the things required to get up tree and ready to hunt. I will take my Summit Mini climber for comfort, speed and weight.


----------



## jbogg

HuntingFool said:


> I have thought about using this system myself. Right now I pack a full blown Summit Viper XD with all the options and my pack sitting inside the Summit. Packing close to 55 lbs. But one thing for sure it is comfortable. I have thought about the saddle system to save weight and make it easier to move areas if needed between morning and afternoon hunts. A couple of concerns is how much money will the entire investment be because of so many moving parts (saddle, sticks, platform) and how bulky is it going to be packing in? How much weight will I save?
> 
> Yes I know the Summit and pack seem like a lot but with the upgraded padded straps I have on them they pack and carry very well and I can sit all day with no issues.



I hunted out of a Summit Goliath for a long time.  Incredibly comfortable, but as you said I was at over 50lbs of gear and there was no way I could tote that much weight when I started Hunting National Forest in the mountains a few years ago.  

I Purchased the JX 3 Hybrid a couple of years ago and it has been one of the best hunting related purchases I’ve ever made. The JX 3 comes in at a little over 9 pounds, and when combined with the Lonewolf hand climber The total weight is Around 13 pounds.  I converted the Lonewolf hand climber into a foot climber, and it also doubles as my platform once I reach hunting height. Climbing a tree is The same sit down/stand up climbing method that you would use for any portable climbing stand. The only difference being the top portion of your climber is actually your saddle connected to the tree by a tether. So, as you move up the tree you simply move the tether rope up and then sit down In the saddle and raise the Lonewolf With your legs and repeat as you go up.

In addition to the comfort which is every bit as good as my summit, the JX 3 also works as its own backpack, complete with hip belt and shoulder straps. It carries very comfortably and you can add some significant weight to it. My entire hunting set up went from over 50 pounds down to around 30, and that includes a lot of water weight for early season as well.


----------



## cself

I just can't really understand why saddle hunting products are so expensive. Before you guys start lecturing me on the cost of quality or how it can replace multiple stands just think about the materials, nothing expensive on a saddle and purchased in bulk I can't imagine how low the cost per saddle actually is. Maybe it's like tree work and the liability insurance is more expensive than the work it's self. Sorry for the rant but I had to get it out.


----------



## Sowega7

cself said:


> I just can't really understand why saddle hunting products are so expensive. Before you guys start lecturing me on the cost of quality or how it can replace multiple stands just think about the materials, nothing expensive on a saddle and purchased in bulk I can't imagine how low the cost per saddle actually is. Maybe it's like tree work and the liability insurance is more expensive than the work it's self. Sorry for the rant but I had to get it out.


It's the insurance that makes them more expensive. There are some cheaper saddles that don't have the insurance and can't be advertised as such.


----------



## feathersnantlers

SOWEGA can you DM me because I really want to get into saddle hunting but the cost is a killer. I found some Chinese Halk Helium sticks for $20/EA on Alibaba but can't find cheap saddles. 



> There are some cheaper saddles that don't have the insurance and can't be advertised as such.


----------



## dertiedawg

I hunt out of a Phantom and use a Predator platform. Got my biggest buck on public land saddle hunting... haven’t used the climber since I got the saddle!


----------



## splatek

cself said:


> I just can't really understand why saddle hunting products are so expensive. Before you guys start lecturing me on the cost of quality or how it can replace multiple stands just think about the materials, nothing expensive on a saddle and purchased in bulk I can't imagine how low the cost per saddle actually is. Maybe it's like tree work and the liability insurance is more expensive than the work it's self. Sorry for the rant but I had to get it out.



There are a lot of DIY build threads on saddlehunter.com
I made a basic sitdrag mod saddle and I made a two panel 2" webbing saddle - both of those together with materials cost about $45 and a few tries learning how to sew. It was fun and I like the idea of using something I built with my own hands. 
I don't offer insurance though, HA!


----------



## Deerhunter12454

My last straw hunting out of a climber is when I had 6 does come to my right side as a right handed shooter. Couldn’t find the lead doe in my crosshairs and ended up seeing 6 tails run off. Bought a saddle within the week. I already only hunt out of a climber and bounce from tree to tree. I love how any and every tree is hunt able now.


----------



## Old Man Wisdom

Gunner308 said:


> I have wanted to get into saddle hunting for a while now. My only concern is weight limit. I’m a husky fella at 250lbs. I’m in fairly good shape so the climb isn’t a concern. Just curious of the weight restrictions of the gear and what is most comfortable.


I`m 6'4' right at 300 lbs.  I hunt out of a saddle all the time.  The make them for adult sized hunters as well!


----------



## ssramage

ssramage said:


> I bought a full mantis setup used this past spring. I tried it a bunch in the yard and just never could get comfortable with it. Sold it for more than I paid for it.



I'm a slow learner I guess. Decided to give it another shot and ordered a Phantom/Predator XL.


----------



## Kris87

I have found zero negatives to saddle hunting so far. I love it.


----------



## feathersnantlers

June 5th there's going to be a saddle demonstration and you can try some out at the Cobb County Allatoona Park in Acworth, GA. Same place you park to mountain bike or sign in to bow hunt with permit.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter

Glad to see so many of y'all taking up the saddle. As I've said before I have a JX3 that I really love, I also have a Latitude Method now. I've only sat in it a little but think I will really like it especially for bow hunting. Trying to decide what I want for a tether with the method. Keep the post going it is getting closer to bow season.


----------



## mallardsx2

I will stick to my climber so I can pee like a gentleman from the treestand. lol


----------



## ssramage

mallardsx2 said:


> I will stick to my climber so I can pee like a gentleman from the treestand. lol



If you're worried about a saddle impeding your ability to pee, then I'd say you pee like a lady...


----------



## BASS175

Gotta ask not questioning anybodys way of hunting. What is the difference in hunting out of a saddle when u carry a platform climbing sticks and wearing a harness vs hunting out of a light weight hang on and climbing sticks


----------



## sportsman94

BASS175 said:


> Gotta ask not questioning anybodys way of hunting. What is the difference in hunting out of a saddle when u carry a platform climbing sticks and wearing a harness vs hunting out of a light weight hang on and climbing sticks



I’ve never done the lightweight lock on, but I did buy an old one last year to try. I would say you could probably get in a wider variety of trees with a saddle. Especially if you don’t use sticks to climb. Overall, there’s probably very little difference between the two. That’s why they are both so popular for mobile hunting


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

feathersnantlers said:


> SOWEGA can you DM me because I really want to get into saddle hunting but the cost is a killer. I found some Chinese Halk Helium sticks for $20/EA on Alibaba but can't find cheap


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

I use a saddle and really like it and I don't mind standing. I've had neck surgery and still have some problems here and there. The only thing that I don't like about my saddle is that I tend to get extremely sore around my shoulders and neck afterwards. It has something to do with the way it puts pressure on my upper back. I get that way on long drives as well so it has more to do with my situation than the saddle itself. I'm thinking about going to a small lone wolf stand and their sticks that attach to it. We'll see. Getting older is the real challenge these days


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

If saddle hunting will ever become lighter than hunting from a climber, I will look into it.  As it stands now, saddle hunting is a much less efficient way of hunting driven by hunting media. There is no reason this should exist


----------



## ddd-shooter

If I lived where there were no straight trees, I might get one. But I love my summit. Can’t see messing with what’s not broken


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> If saddle hunting will ever become lighter than hunting from a climber, I will look into it.  As it stands now, saddle hunting is a much less efficient way of hunting driven by hunting media. There is no reason this should exist


No reason it should exist? It probably exists because some hunters prefer to hunt that way


----------



## dertiedawg

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> If saddle hunting will ever become lighter than hunting from a climber, I will look into it.  As it stands now, saddle hunting is a much less efficient way of hunting driven by hunting media. There is no reason this should exist


My whole setup is less that 12 lbs… the climber alone is 22 lbs and that doesn’t include the weight of the harness!


----------



## dang

I hunt out of both. If i'm not going as far, sitting all day, or or i know exactly where i'm going to climb already i tend to take my climber especially during gun season because i like the rail and it is comfortable. One thing i've found that i feel is a big advantage over the climber is how compact you can get your setup walking in. I wear my saddle and strap my sticks to the side of my frame pack. The whole setup on my back is very compact and within the frame of my body, nothing sticks out. When you're trying to sneak through the woods, ducking under downed trees or in briars and heavy cover, a big stand on your back is noisy and snaggy and a bit metallic and i've enjoyed not having to deal with that. In my opinion its just another tool in the toolbox and it is all situational.


----------



## Bowhunter1976

I'm interested in trying a saddle but it's a little pricey is it worth the investment


----------



## Redwood1199

Alexander said:


> Would either of you mind sharing what brand frame pack y'all are running? I recently got the Tethrd Phantom/ predator platform/ hawk helium sticks and have been considering a frame pack but honestly know nothing about them.


Mystery Ranch popup 28 small enough to fit through the woods but can carry deer quarters easily.


----------



## dang

Redwood1199 said:


> Mystery Ranch popup 28 small enough to fit through the woods but can carry deer quarters easily.


Ive got a kuiu icon pro. Once you have the frame and suspension system their bags are interchangeable so you could go from a day bag to a big elk hunt camp on your back style bag with the same system, just switch out the bags. I’ve carried deer out whole on that frame as well as quartered. They’re pricey, luckily it was a gift


----------



## Mk20rockeye

Bowhunter1976 said:


> I'm interested in trying a saddle but it's a little pricey is it worth the investment


I think they're worth the investment. Since I primarily hunt public land with my bow, they are very useful. If I had my own land or a lease, I wouldn't have done it. If you can find someone who has one, definitely try it out. If you close here, I'd dang sure let you try it out.


----------



## Bowhunter1976

Mk20rockeye said:


> I think they're worth the investment. Since I primarily hunt public land with my bow, they are very useful. If I had my own land or a lease, I wouldn't have done it. If you can find someone who has one, definitely try it out. If you close here, I'd dang sure let you try it out.





Mk20rockeye said:


> I think they're worth the investment. Since I primarily hunt public land with my bow, they are very useful. If I had my own land or a lease, I wouldn't have done it. If you can find someone who has one, definitely try it out. If you close here, I'd dang sure let you try it out.


I live in hall county


----------



## Mk20rockeye

Bowhunter1976 said:


> I live in hall county


I am down in Hart county.


----------



## Bowhunter1976

I'm going to start hunting some public land here in the mountains and that's why I am looking into saddle hunting. What would I need to get started


----------



## bfriendly

Bowhunter1976 said:


> I'm going to start hunting some public land here in the mountains and that's why I am looking into saddle hunting. What would I need to get started


I’ve been piecing mine together as I got a belt from someone here. A kit can be had for about $300. Ive got that in my parts list ez. I’d recommend getting a kit like hawk offers. It has everything except a platform and climbing method.. …..lots of options for every aspect of this saddle hunting thing. Watch videos etc…. If budget is not an option tethrd is up there at the top


----------



## swamp

I have some climbing sticks if anyone is interested posted on GA saddle hunting page on facebook.  But you can send me a message and I will send pics.  Cut down hawk heliums great budget sticks for saddle hunters.  I have been saddle hunting now for 3 years still have my lw wide climber. But will be grabbing my cruzr xc opening day of bow season.


----------



## jbogg

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> If saddle hunting will ever become lighter than hunting from a climber, I will look into it.  As it stands now, saddle hunting is a much less efficient way of hunting driven by hunting media. There is no reason this should exist


Ole Sautee still shoots a wooden bow without wheels or Cams. Saddles should be completely banned as well as crossbows. ?


----------



## Mk20rockeye

Bowhunter1976 said:


> I'm going to start hunting some public land here in the mountains and that's why I am looking into saddle hunting. What would I need to get started


I started with the Cruzr XC kit with a 4 pack of hawk helium 20" sticks. It was a good wat to start for me. I put a aider on each stick and got to nearly 20' pretty easily. I then bought a mission platform. Gamechanger right there. You can go onto saddlehunter.com and they have a classified section. There can be some decent deals to be had with saddles folks have bought and are already selling. This year I'll be doing the single stick method and repelling back down.


----------



## elhoward622

After a year in the saddle, it is not the end all, be all for me. It has its place but I find the amount of items I have to pack for the saddle to be as annoying as the bulk of my little summit bushmaster. I bought an artisan top step to replace my podium and I’m going to use two sticks for a scout and hunt setup when I’m being super mobile without a plan. Otherwise I’ll use my summit or my Waldop pac seat.


----------

